# Is this wood allergy?



## sigshane (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey guys. I was handling (carrying, not yet cutting) some oak plywood (and a piece of pegboard) the other day, and the next morning I noticed a lot of small blisters forming on my hands, especially along the sides of my fingers. They itched a little, and some hydrocortisone cream - and leaving the wood where I left it - seems to have cleared it up.

I was wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience, and if so, could recommend some gloves that would effectively protect my hands while allowing for positive control of wood work pieces and tools, as I am NOT going to give up and sell my tools. I am not sensitive to latex, but I hate the way my hands sweat inside of rubber gloves.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Never heard of it before, but it certainly doesn't mean it's not the case. My thought is that it may not be the wood, but the brand of plywood. Various chemicals used in its production. It's odd that only the hands were effected. I would wear gloves with these and find a different source.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, oak does that to my hands. After a day working with it, my hands drive me crazy. I get the nitrile gloves. They are thin, give you the feel you need and keep the itch away. Also, they will rip easily if something should happen and not drag your hand with them….like into a spinning blade. Did that….ain't fun


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Adult acquired allergies will stay with you for rest of your life. Already pointed out hard to tell if you had reaction to wood or glue bonding the plywood. You may be allergic to that oak wood and not other species of oak or other wood species. I am sensitive to CA glue, so limit my use of the stuff.

A pair of gloves to wear easy fix to preventing contact dermatitis. I use a pair of inexpensive garden gloves when cutting, splitting, and stacking wood for woodturning. I worry about poison ivy & splinters. Could not find one I use but these may help, just find something that is comfortable.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Firm-Grip-Nitrile-Coated-Polyester-Work-Gloves-5550/202021244

Wood Allergy & Toxicity
http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/


----------

